# Slow drivers or tailgaters



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

What annoys you more?


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

tailgaters are generally the highest risk. you can slow down for a slow driver, a tailgater cant react quickly enough if something happens suddenly to the vehicle in front.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Slow drivers. Tailgaters don't bother me at all.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Tailgaters for sure. Slow drivers may just be nervous. Tailgaters, though, are without a doubt a-holes.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I said slow drivers, but it is a toss up.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Slow drivers are OK because they are easy to overtake and overtaking is fun. The worst thing about slow-drivers is when one pulls out in front of you just before a really awesome stretch of road which is just a _bit_ too twisty and turny to overtake, or which is almost completely straight but the traffic in the opposite direction is really busy.

Tailgaters make me want to fit my car with that 'tombstone' thing off of Death Race and ditch a few tons of cast-iron into their white-van driving asses.

In other news, most irritating road vehicles in descending order:


Cyclists
Buses
Caravans
White Van (venn!) men
The chav in the 'modded' citroen saxo, not because of his sh*tty driving but his taste in music - or rather, lack of it - being rammed into your ears through the walls of your house/car at 3am by some sort of rap-trebuchet concealed in the boot.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

A tough one. Both can be equally annoying sometimes. The bigger risk/annoyance come with tailgaters though, because who the heck would want them risking scratching the back or your car or leaving a bad dent back there, or worse, in a bad scenario.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

i hate tailgaters. I'm not going to go faster so i get a speeding ticket and you don't...


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Tailgaters by far.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Having someone on my bumper magically turns me into a slow driver.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Definitely tailgaters. I now no longer put up with someone riding up my trumpet so I slow to about 20 under the limit and it usually gives them the idea and they back off.


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

Tailgaters annoy me them most because I encounter them more. But I always slow down even more when I see a car getting too close to me, after a while they get the hint and they start to give me some space, and then I will drive faster again. Bu I always slow down with tailgaters.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

tailgaters, Hate them.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Having someone on my bumper magically turns me into a slow driver.


LOL my mom does the same thing to piss them off. Slow down more. 
I usually get paronoid, seep up and try to get out their way.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I hate tailgaters so much. In 2 lane roads, I like to pull up and drive alongside the car next to me so that the tailgater can't cut between us. :kma


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Most tailgaters aren't even tailgaters. Just overly paranoid drivers thinking someone's riding their ***. That's my experience with drivers who complain about tailgaters.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

successful said:


> LOL my mom does the same thing to piss them off. Slow down more.


:evil :evil :evil :b


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

danberado said:


> Most tailgaters aren't even tailgaters. Just overly paranoid drivers thinking someone's riding their ***. That's my experience with drivers who complain about tailgaters.


If someone close enough for drivers to worry= tailgaters imo.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

That's a nonsense definition. The only defensible definition is the following distance that doesn't allow for time to react. Drivers aren't mind readers.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

There wouldn't be so many tailgaters if there weren't so damn many slow drivers. 
I especially hate when you're behind somebody at a stoplight and they take ten minutes to get up to the speed limit and by that time the next light has changed.:mum


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Neither. They're both dangerous.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Having someone on my bumper magically turns me into a slow driver.


I am so doing this and the fact that I only a learner driver will piss them off more


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Having someone on my bumper magically turns me into a slow driver.


The jack a**es of the road may say so, but if you're going the speed limit or slightly above, no it does not.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

jhanniffy said:


> I am so doing this and the fact that I only a learner driver will piss them off more


I have quite the lead-foot, so they get what they deserve, in my book. :b

However, if they back off, sometimes I'll have mercy and pull over to let them pass.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> I usually go the speed limit or above. More often above, so they get what they deserve, in my book. :b
> 
> However, if they back off, sometimes I'll have mercy and pull over to let them pass.


Yeah, but having my "L" signs on my car while driving country windy roads with some big shot up your *** is very nerve wrecking....I always so speed limit but on country roads I want to be safe too


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I swear I live in the tailgating capital of the upper midwest. No matter how fast you go they still tailgate. They even do it in the winter when we are getting a blinding snow squall.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Slow drivers can be a little annoying. Tailgaters make me agitated and less focused.

Annoyed >>>>>>>>>>> agitated and less focused. I'll take a slow driver in front of me any day. Even in a no passing area.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Both suck, but I hate it even more when someone is right on are butt, and it's even worse at night if there using there *high beams *


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Indeed! Especially if you have a compact car and are on a dark country road with no street lights. Absolutely blinding!


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Hank Scorpio said:


> There wouldn't be so many tailgaters if there weren't so damn many slow drivers.


True. However, it's crazy when someone rides on your butt when you're already exceeding the speed limit.

Another question is how many people here are guilty of being a tailgater? I am. Just call me a hypocrite. :um


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ShyViolet said:


> True. However, it's crazy when someone rides on your butt when you're already exceeding the speed limit.


Exactly. If I'm going 5 mph or more over already, they can back off a little. It makes me anxious. Slow drivers are just frustrating. It's like hey, floor it grandpa.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I dream of bludgeoning both kinds of drivers, but I have to pick tailgaters.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Tailgaters are much worse, and pose a higher risk obviously. The only time I become angry with slow drivers is if I'm in a hurry to get somewhere. I like to mess with tailgaters by blocking the left lane as they try to pass me. If I'm dealing with one that's especially bad I'll make sure to give them the finger as I make a turn or an exit :lol


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

> I like to mess with tailgaters by blocking the left lane as they try to pass me.


 :doh


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Tailgaters! They piss me off so much. I like to mess with them though, I'll conveniently decide to "rinse off my windshield" or "brake for some animal crossing the road" to freak them out a bit.  That usually gets them to back off. And if those two don't work - I'll drive even slower.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Slow drivers, I got a lead foot when I drive and tend to speed often. *hugs radar detector device*


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't have a problem with tailgaters. I guess its because where I drive most people don't leave a space long enough for a vehicle to fit in because if you do someone will get in it.

I only dislike slow people when there are two of them side by side. If people would follow the rules of the road and keep slower traffic to the right, regardless of actual speed, then traffic will flow better. 

The people that really tick me off are the ones that are chronic lane changers. They will swerve in and out of lanes trying to move up one place, barely missing the bumper of the cars around them. Then they get stuck at the next light with everyone else.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Tailgators are the most annoying. I almost got into a fight with an idiot because he was tailgating. I tapped my brakes because he was right on my *** trying to impress his girlfriend I guess. After I did that he passed, but not all the way, and would have hit the back of his truck against my car if I didn't go onto the shoulder. That's when I flipped him off and pointed for him to go to the shoulder. He waited until we got to a gas station before he pulled over. We had a little discussion and he told me he was riding my *** because my car could go faster than his truck :con lol. Which probably isn't even true by the way lol. Anyways, that ended relatively peacefully. 
As for slow drivers. I generally consider myself a slow driver. The only thing that really irritates me about slow drivers is the ones who try to drag race you when you pass :lol. Even elderly people speed up when you try to pass them lol.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Getting upset at tailgaters for posing an accident risk, and passive aggressively braking to "freak them out" is incredibly self defeating.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Other annoying driving habits I was victim to today:

-Turning too close in front of someone who's going straight and almost causing a collision

-Stopping abruptly and turning. If you're not going to use a turn signal, at least start slowing down earlier. Jeez.

-Driving over the line into the other lane. You stay on your side; I'll stay on mine. Deal?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, but you can tell when somebody just drives like that and when somebody is literally ****ing with you.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

It's called drafting. If you don't like it drive faster or get in the slow lane. :b 

Seriously it's pretty standard here for the interstate to be solid cars only about 5-10' apart driving 70-80mph during certain times of the day and other times of the day there's usually groups of 4 or 5 cars driving close together at the same speed. Everyone seems to just drive faster and faster until they come up on another car and then drive their speed a few feet back. I try to avoid certain sections of certain interstates and highways around 5pm since I hate making lane changes and exiting in such traffic. There's a cloverleaf that is very hazardous around that time which I get stuck on if I miss my exit.


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

I absolutely cannot stand tailgaters. Something about it makes me so mad. I am proud to say that I have never tailgated anyone in my life.

I always drive the speed limit or 5 to 10 miles faster so I am not slow, but I always get some ******* tailing me. I think they do it on purpose. I also hate it when they get mad when you have to turn right even though I signal way in advance.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i am a tailgater by nature. i find it sharpens my reaction times in regards to braking distance and speed control. i can also weave around should they want to stop for a yellow light, while i cruise on through. no sense in getting stuck behind slow people. 

i guess i just don't like to stop.

i only wish there were less 2-lane roads where i live. i never understand why people in the slow lane on the freeway go 35 mph...it baffles the mind. speed limits are made to not be exceeded, so what is the point of going say, 25 on a 50 mph limit road? i ask because i drive on a 50 limit road to work and back everyday, yet ppl drive 30 or less on it. it even has 5 signs on the road reiterating the 50 mph.

i have more of a problem though with people stopping at a green light.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Easy tailgaters.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

As a new driver I ALWAYS drive the speed limit but I guess that's too slow for the people in my town. Whatever... they can pass me.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Slow Drivers... ok yeah annoying... but I can go around.

Tailgaters... pfft... I just hit the brakes... or I slow way the heck down.

Now honkers.... that pisses me off... very few things warrant a honk... seriously.


----------

